# Ford 1310 loader 770b brackets



## Tonytino5 (Jul 9, 2018)

I just purchased a 770b loader to put on my 1310 ford tractor. The only problem is that I have the incorrect brackets to attach the loader to my tractor model. I called all over the country and Canada lol. No one makes or sells the brackets. I tried contacting new holland for the dimensions and they said they no longer have them. So I was wondering if anyone had the brackets to the 1310 and would like to send me some pictures and dimensions so I could weld up my own. It would be much appreciated.
Contact me at [email protected]


----------

